# What's the difference b/w Palit, MSI, Zebronics, etc.?



## a_to_z123 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello guys,

I want to go for a graphics card for my new PC...

I have both Radeon 4850 and nVidia 9800 in mind.

Just want to know that why r there so many makes of the same card?? And are they different in performance than the original company makes??

Plz also suggest which one of the two shall I go for and which make (original company or 3rd party)..

Thx in advance!


----------



## a_to_z123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Any answers friends??


----------



## ashishstillthere (Nov 7, 2008)

well i dont know much but i am telling you what all i know
these are all brands partners/supporters of the nvidia/ati

for nvidia xfx and zotac are considered to be best and costlier
for raedeon its msi
for example here i am taking 4850

original ATI 4850 release is too hot ...it can touch temp of 85 c while running...and palit comes with his own version with custom cooler(to keep it 45 c) and some core upgradation to make it more suitable for gaming use


all these brands works like that...if you compare them you will find price difference and upgradation in card and you will find bundled games with them also...here they makes the deal...they give you overclocked/upgraded version/games/coolers and all for a price slightly or reasonable higher then the original release



now its up to you that you which brand to go for







(note-as i am a new bee...plz correct me if i am wrong)
sorry for bad english


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

a_to_z123 said:


> Just want to know that why r there so many makes of the same card??


 
Bcoz they want 2 sell their cards....(marketing)  



a_to_z123 said:


> And are they different in performance than the original company makes??


Yes they do differ slightly such as core clock speeds,memory speed etc & also their 
cooler & heat-sinks r different....



a_to_z123 said:


> Plz also suggest which one of the two shall I go for and which make *(original company or 3rd party)..*


 
Everythin is original in Gcards...its only dat they used ATI?NVidia chipsets....

u can have a look @ Palit or Sapphire cards for 4850


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

+1
Palit Hd 4850 if you want to stay on the cooler side


----------



## a_to_z123 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow guys that was quite a wealth of information... Thx to all of you!!

Just one thing more...

Shall I go for Radeon 4870 or 9800GTX+ which would be better??

And what's the price of these three cards, i.e. 4850, 4870, 9800GTX+..

Any guidance will be much appreciated!!


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

a_to_z123 said:


> Wow guys that was quite a wealth of information... Thx to all of you!!
> 
> Just one thing more...
> 
> ...




palit radeon HD 4850 --->Rs9700/-

Palit radeon HD 4870sonic ---->Rs17500 

Palit radeon HD 4850 sonic ----->Rs11000/-

Zotac 9800 gtx+ ----> 13000/-

Zotac 9800 gtx----->12200/-

Zotac 260 gtx ----->19000/-

palit is one of the cooler card on HD4850 as mentioned above ,,, 


HD 4850 beats 9800gtx
9800gtx+ performs equal to HD4850
HD4850sonic beats 9800gtx+
HD 4870 sonic beats every card including HD4850 sonic,XFX 260 gtx also
"Sonic" is the factory overclocked grafix card by PALIT

MSI also best card available in the market , but i dont about MSI 

palit is good , i use that only (HD 4850)super cool


----------



## a_to_z123 (Nov 8, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> palit radeon HD 4850 --->Rs9700/-
> 
> Palit radeon HD 4870sonic ---->Rs17500
> 
> ...




Thx @ultimategpu... I'll now go for Palit HD4850 Sonic as 4850 seems out of reach to me in terms of price. Any idea about performance enhacement in 4870 than its older sibling 4850??


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

u r welcome!!!

palit HD 4850 sonic & HD 4850 are the best Value for money , they can perform 10% to 15% less than HD4870

i can post some review for you !!!!


----------



## a_to_z123 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh thnk u, a review would be more than welcome!!

In fact I'm also an ATI/AMD fan like you... Never liked the nVidia stuff, I just dunno why!! 

Do PM me your email, I've some more queries regarding MoBos!!


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

*i have posted some reviews contains HD 4850 sonic & hd 4850 ,,,palit & other

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/2300/dmc402sw2.png


*img205.imageshack.us/img205/672/palhd485song07bq5.gif


*img118.imageshack.us/img118/2874/wic02kf4.png




*


----------



## a_to_z123 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thx mate!! The comparison was gr8...  Will mail you soon... Do gimme ur email ID!


----------



## ashishmourya21 (Apr 25, 2009)

after tons of research i am buying MSI 4850 1GB OC ( only for 9.7 k). it is great card.i can`t find palit . following is image and specification. and it is good from other manufacture.
Graphics Engine ATI Radeon HD 4850
 Bus Standard PCI Express x16 2.0
 Memory Type GDDR3
 Memory Size(MB) 1024 Memory Interface 256bit
 Core Clock Speed(MHz) 640 Memory Clock Speed(MHz) 1986 Memory Bandwidth(GB/sec) 63.552 Texture Fill Rate(billion/sec) N/A DVI Output 2 D-SUB Output 2(via DVI to D-Sub adaptor) 
 TV-Output N/A HDMI-Output 1(via DVI to HDMI adaptor) 
 VIVO(Video-in/out) N/A HDTV Support Y HDCP Support Y HDMI Support Y Dual-link DVI Y Display Ouput(Max Resolution) 2560x1600 
 RAMDACs 400 DirectX Version Support 10.1
 OpenGL Version Support 2.1
 CorssFire Support Y SLI Support N/A 3-way SLI N/A HyperMemory Tech. N/A TurboCache tech. N/Aimage : 
*global.msi.eu/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=137&prod_no=1688


----------



## a_to_z123 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey ashish it'd be better if you go for a Sapphire card instead of an MSI one.

They're cheaper, if you can't find Palit.

I bought my PC in Feb and then also Palit 4870 was not avail (though 4850 was), so I went for Sapphire instead (a bit costlier than Palit but cheaper than MSI and ATI).

Where're you from??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hey ashish it'd be better if you go for a Sapphire card instead of an MSI one.

They're cheaper, if you can't find Palit.

I bought my PC in Feb and then also Palit 4870 was not avail (though 4850 was), so I went for Sapphire instead (a bit costlier than Palit but cheaper than MSI and ATI).

Where're you from??


----------



## ashishmourya21 (Apr 27, 2009)

i read this article and seems no difference to me. msi is available with my dealer so i take this. kindly follow this article.
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_r4850/


----------

